# Albeniz, tango in D



## Hartmut (2 mo ago)

Hi, i have played music by ear since i was young always in the key of C because it was easy.
I now know how to read notes, and presently i am practicing the tango in D by Albeniz (Issac)
My question is: What is the reason that composers will choose different key signatures to write down their musical ideas?
Does it connect with an emotional feeling associated with any one of the 12 semitones?


----------

